
An Electric Car Battery That Will Get You from Paris to Brussels and Back - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/advanced-cars/an-electric-car-battery-that-will-get-you-from-paris-to-brussels-and-back
======
aidenn0
While the energy density is nice, I would be somewhat worried by carrying any
significant amount of elemental lithium or sodium in my car.

